# Pan Am Results for Judo.



## arnisador (Aug 15, 2003)

"JUDO: Boonzaayer Wins Bronze, U.S. Earns Seven Medals in Pan Am Judo as Competition Ends"

http://www.usoc.com/usoc/pressbox.n...ff1a19fcec1e023a85256d8100003816?OpenDocument


----------



## arnisador (Aug 18, 2003)

There are more results at www.usoc.com.


----------

